# Snow geese



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Allways freelanced, had property in Kansas-Nebraska..loved killing snows! Now I am getting alot older, cant hump deeks , was looking for any leads as to Kansas, Mo. for a REALLY good outfitter.I have only paid an Outfitter once and got screwed...now am extreamly jumppy, if you know what I mean. If anybody freelances, needs some wisdom, can still help out, let me know Thanks..l.DD


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

never done the guide thing, dont plan too either. but heard habitat flats is hard to beat for snows. pricey but im sure u get what u pay for.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> never done the guide thing, dont plan too either. but heard habitat flats is hard to beat for snows. pricey but im sure u get what u pay for.


Thank you


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nelliboy went to habitat and said he did not like it all. He can chime in.


----------

